# Injector Dynamics vs Bosch EV14, same injector?



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

There are so many new brands out there at the moment, and to be honest, they all look the same. But there is a huge difference in price dependant on the brand. 

Im turning over to E85, and looking for a set of 1000cc injector, anyone with experience on these that can reccomend one over the other?


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Asim, I would stick with the geniune Bosch injector... or, have a look at Moran Motorsport injectors.


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

ive heard about the bosch 1000cc injectors and + doesnt suit e85 quite well. Once theyre drained they always need to be used or be stored in diesel/e85 when theyre not in use. And also the bosch injectors ar mainly for gas(as in gas, not fuel)

but thats just what ive heard not experienced so, maybe doesnt mean anything really 

EDIT: As Brains said its the 1700cc i was talking about


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Samwest said:


> ive heard about the bosch 1000cc injectors and + doesnt suit e85 quite well. Once theyre drained they always need to be used or be stored in diesel/e85 when theyre not in use. And also the bosch injectors ar mainly for gas(as in gas, not fuel)
> 
> but thats just what ive heard not experienced so, maybe doesnt mean anything really


That's the Bosch ngi 1700cc injectors.


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Brains said:


> That's the Bosch ngi 1700cc injectors.


wow you were quick haha. I was just going to edit my post and write the 1700cc. :chuckle:


----------



## danb (May 27, 2011)

I was under the impression that IDs and bosch injectors but been reworked and flowed by ID to a better spec.

ive just ordered some id1000s myself.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Going for ID1000's myself....

TT


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ASNU, made in UK Hertfordshire. best injector


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> ASNU, made in UK Hertfordshire. best injector


That may be, but trying to buy them is a different story!! 

TT


----------



## AVUS Motorsport (Jun 9, 2008)

I choose ID1000 for my GTR. Perfect idle and spray pattern. 

Still going strong without probs; ))


----------



## Niels (Apr 6, 2010)

ID1000's here


----------



## T04GTR (Feb 5, 2010)

ANYONE used the moran atomizer injectors? they look very good.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME1oHaF6SmI

I wonder if this test is rigged?


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

I have used ID1000's, RC1200's and also HKS 1000's and to be honest haven't had an issue with any of them.

I have a set of HKS1000's from my R33 GTR for sale if you are interested.

Cheers


----------

